# Exterior locking devices after hours



## cheyer (May 26, 2010)

Looking for opinions on the balance of egress vs. security for retail establishments.

I haven't found anything that would prevent store managers/owners from installing additional locking devices (keyed deadbolts, padlocks,etc.) on the EXTERIOR of the front or back doors for security purposes after hours.

If someone has information to the contrary please let me know. I appreciate tapping into the wealth of knowledge on this board, and as I gain further experience, I will contribute my 2 cents as well....

Thanks.


----------



## fatboy (May 26, 2010)

1008.1.8..........doors shall be readily openable from the *egress side*..............


----------



## vegas paul (May 26, 2010)

Definitely NOT allowed for any required means of egress.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 26, 2010)

If is is part of a means of egress (required or not) it is not allowed. Example the code only "required" 2 exits but 4 have been provided then all 4 have to comply with 1008.1.8


----------



## FM William Burns (May 26, 2010)

Agree with the esteemed colleagues.  The exterior is out of bounds!


----------



## vegas paul (May 26, 2010)

Good point, mtlogcabin... I'm so accustomed to using the phrase "Required Means of Egress" that it sort of slipped out!  Applies to all egress doors, not just the required ones.


----------



## cheyer (May 26, 2010)

Gotcha.

So I understand correctly.....and believe me I totally agree with this thought process...there should NOT be any other locking devices on ANY EXTERIOR doors that would cause anyone on the interior to have to do more than one operation for unlatching the lock, regardless of after hours or not? (IFC 1008.1.8.5)

Thanks


----------



## cda (May 26, 2010)

when the firefighter/ police officer  goes in the front door the building is occupied, so doors have to meet code


----------



## FM William Burns (May 26, 2010)

Locks, Latches and Bolts

Some locking means are permitted on the *interior* in accordance with:

_1008.1.9.3 Locks and latches. Approved locks and latches shall be permitted to prevent operation of doors where any of the following exists:_

_1. Places of detention or restraint._

_2. In buildings in occupancy Group A having an __occupant load __of 300 or less, Groups B, F, M and S, and in __places of religious worship, __the main exterior door or doors are permitted to be equipped with key-operated locking devices from the egress side provided:_

_2.1. The locking device is readily distinguishable as locked;_

_2.2. A readily visible durable sign is posted on the egress side on or adjacent to the door stating: THIS DOOR TO REMAIN UNLOCKED WHEN BUILDING IS OCCUPIED. The sign shall be in letters 1 inch (25 mm) high on a contrasting background; and_

_2.3. The use of the key-operated locking device is revocable by the __building official __for due cause._

_3. Where egress doors are used in pairs, __approved __automatic flush bolts shall be permitted to be used, provided that the door leaf having the automatic flush bolts has no doorknob or surface-mounted hardware._

_4. Doors from individual dwelling or sleeping units of Group R occupancies having an __occupant load __of 10 or less are permitted to be equipped with a night latch, dead bolt or security chain, provided such devices are openable from the inside without the use of a key or tool.5. __Fire doors __after the minimum elevated temperature has disabled the unlatching mechanism in accordance with listed fire door test procedures._


----------

